# Simpsons tapped out iPad



## theking2202004 (Aug 10, 2014)

My son has got me into this game. I'm lvl 16 now, and donuts are hard to come by. You can buy them but c'mon I have to pay real money to have fun in your game? That's why I'm building a computer and getting off ps3'and 360. But the game is fun and you can add friends and visit their city. Anywho I'm on plush berry playing and enjoying


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Everytime me or my g/f got to about lvl 23`ish the game would crash and delete our games, keeps happening to most of our friends that play it as well so everyone gave up on it an now playing Family guy instead lmao


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah the game tries to reset itself all the time. I log in through origins and it saves it for me. I downloaded the family guy one just haven't played it yet


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 18, 2014)

These games aren't even games...


----------



## Smkweeed (Aug 20, 2014)

I played it for a bit on i phone but it just got so boring. and half the time u had to sign back in witch was annoying.


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> These games aren't even games...


Yeah I know I'm ps3 or 360, sometimes computer. Love battlefield


----------

